# sam9s Online Radio Station project! powered by Synology 413j and ICECast



## sam9s (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Me again  . with another project of mine which I was working for like 3,4 months now. Since the day I learnt that you can have your own personal radio station using *ICEcast *I wanted to have one for me as well.
I had my old laptop lying around and all else it needed was RnD, time and effort to start your own.

*INTRO ::*

_Please remember ::::_The objective of this station is not a professional take on providing any high class services. ... I just wanted to experiment and see how this would work plus showcase how can one use DS413j web services in yet another way.

My request and expectation from my fellow members here is that they use it, extensively, and see how it goes, like, if the streaming is constant, any breakups etc etc plus make suggestion, which I might try implementing if its in my technical hand. 

The bit rate currently is set to *64kbps *keeping in mind that my broadband upload is mere 512kbps-800kbps. I might increase it at a later stage if I change my ISP.* SEE POINTS IN RED AT THE BOTTOM*

*WEBSITE ::* you can access the radio from below address

*[url]www.sam9sradio.in*[/url]

*i42.tinypic.com/hry64h.jpg

Few things to note before you click on the link. To make it a bit more interesting I have included below few services on my RadioStation

*1. Song Request*

*i41.tinypic.com/2e2kz6h.jpg

To make it a bit more intuitive I have included a Song Request feature, now when I say song request its not exactly and entirely a free song request. What I have done is that if you click on the *Request Song* link what it does it, it would open a window showing all the songs that have been lined up in my RadioStation player playlist. YOu can request any song from that play list, by just clicking on the request button. It would lined by in the request Q and would be played according to the numerical order. Only few restrictions apply.

*1. You can not request more then 3 songs from the same IP (computer)
2. Recently played songs (within 30 minutes) cannot be played.*

*i43.tinypic.com/1js3uf.jpg

The password to the request song page is *samradio*

*Currently playing  ::: The Best and the best of 2000-2013*.

*2. Radio Chat*

A small chat room also has been included, so if like couple of THD members are logged in on sam9sradio.in they can chat amoung themselves .... 

*i43.tinypic.com/2qujdq9.jpg

*3. Song and Server status*

Apart from this I also have provided a link on the same sight that would provide a small pop up window, which would give tiny information, like which song is been played, total users online, max users that were online etc etc ..

*i44.tinypic.com/2s8l25i.jpg

*TO CONCLUDE ::::: IMP* :::: Just keep this in mind this is an amateurish attempt and is not in any way a professional radio station. So the experience might/will not be as fluid as it might be. Like for example ......

1. My broadband connection upload is just 512kbps-800kbps, so streaming on a very slow connection like 2G, tata photon, reliance dongle might not be as smooth
*IMP READ THIS :::::  **
3. Max users that can simultaneously stream is set to max 10. Plus since I am opening the gates for all users, I still am not sure how the server will behave if loads of requests pour in.. , but it would be fun to see how it goes.
If it goes more then 10 with a max upload of around 700kbps and a bitrate of 64kbps, server would not be able to accommodate and I am sure people listining will have a stutter in there streaming.. Blame Airtel, that gives such a poor upload, with even a 16mbps connection.*

But this would be an experiment, till the time I have a better ISP with better uploads. Do try and tell me how many were able to smoothly run the stream and how many were not..... 

Try to enjoy ...

Regards
Sammy


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2013)

Interesting..

The song started playing as soon as I opened the site. 

I used to listen to online radio stations through Shoutcast years ago. But stopped. This might be very first station I tried in years. And while I don't really listen to Bollywood songs.. I would be listening now and then.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi vyome,

Thanks man atleast some one tried ...  ... I worked really hard to get this online and make it as professional as I can. For bollywood songs I might include western numbers as well, if at all the listener database increases. Not many people listen to online readio, but it sure is much better than FM, as there are no ads and its songs after songs all together. Do give it time now and then, you might actually enjoy it ....... spread the word ...


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Excellent start bro !!  you got a Nice collection of songs there.. 

Bookmarked it !!


----------



## snap (Dec 21, 2013)

great job


----------



## sam9s (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you all, keep in mind this is just an armature attempt, and so very few listeners can be logged in at a time (poor upload provided by airtel), but I just wanted to see how it goes and in future I will increase the listener database when I change my ISP. I see at a time like 28-30 people logged in ...lol I am sure only handful of them would have been actually able to smoothly stream ..... ....


----------



## Roshan9415 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks.It work on my slow bsnl 3g datacard(around 120kbps speed) 
For 10 minutes 10 mb consume.
Bookmark it


----------



## sam9s (Dec 21, 2013)

good to know the system is working, though its far from perfect........ people also do try the request system .....  Thanks for all your responses ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 22, 2013)

You are really creative and passionate for what you like to do.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ Thanks sujay, yes I do all my projects, very passionately, even though I get very low and sometimes even no response all together. Like for my other multimedia project *sam9sworld.com* (which also I made public. .... But I love doing all this and that is all that makes me keep going. But I must admit, if people do use it and provide feedback its the best feeling I can describe or put in words.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 24, 2013)

Guys check out my radio station is listed on a professional website ..

Sam9s Radio - Live Online Radio

I am trying to get this listed on tunein radio, a more professional radio web service.

friends if you want my radio on mobile, check out the below app ....

*vradio.org/download.php

Just download virtual radio. go to search and search sam9sradio. long press it and choose play and the song will start playing ... 
Save to to fav for quick access.


----------



## snap (Dec 24, 2013)

congrats bro hope you go big


----------



## sam9s (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Snap ..... 

@friends ... added a feature to show the current track playing right on the home page itself ....


----------



## sam9s (Mar 2, 2014)

HI All

no-ip.com website is not opening on Airtel broadband,(so DDNS services are not working) (for what ever reasons), *due to this sam9sradio will not work and will be down*. I have lodged a complain and airtel techs are looking in to this. Till that time the services will be down.

Apologies for the inconvenience..


----------



## theterminator (Mar 2, 2014)

Although i havent tried your website sir but it appears from the comments that you have made a good start. Keep it up.....
I no longer listen to radio for songs instead I like to listen to talk shows , podcasts. This is non-existent in India. I dont know of any indian talk show on the radio. Entrepreneurs like you might see some leverage in this field because these are widely popular in US/UK,etc.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi ALl

Can anyone on airtel broad band try opening site Free Dynamic DNS - Managed DNS - Managed Email - Domain Registration - No-IP and let me know if its opening. Only Airtel Broadband users.

Thanks
Sammy

- - - Updated - - -

Friends ... noip is back and all my services are now up and running. sam9s.com and my radiostation are up and live again...... enjoy

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> Although i havent tried your website sir but it appears from the comments that you have made a good start. Keep it up.....
> I no longer listen to radio for songs instead I like to listen to talk shows , podcasts. This is non-existent in India. I dont know of any indian talk show on the radio. Entrepreneurs like you might see some leverage in this field because these are widely popular in US/UK,etc.



HI the terminator ...try now, I could not reply as I was trying my wits to get the services back. I know online radio trend did never take a fly here in India, but out of india every one listens to it. Though my attempt is not a professional attempt to provide online radio services, but my passion to create something and to bring people close to trying online radio. It actually really good with no ads nothing, decent quality, loads of song choice and easily accessible. Much better than FM. Give it a try you might like. Infact I also incorporated a request based system as well to make it more attractive.

I just wish I had more upload speed, I would have launched my services in a much, much bigger scale and with even more features. ..... hope with a new ISP I might get better uploads and I can take sam9sradio to much higher level .....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow Sam! Great work. Will check the site later in the evening since I'm at office right now.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2014)

Friends Update :: Due to my House Shifting to new location sam9sradio.in and sam9s.com WOULD NOT be available for around next 10-15 days. I will let you know when the services are up again ........ apologies and hope you enjoy all the services offered.by me ...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 3, 2015)

Friends ..... sam9sradio.in is back ..... It been more than a year I was not able to start the service as I did not have any decent net connection. Now that I have a 50mbps down and 3mbps up connection I decided to make my radio station alive again.

Also purchased a dedicated hardware for the same that I can run 24x7, so the server is available all the time. So try it out sam9sradio 
The only rare time it would not be available would be when my Internet ISP goes down, which sometimes happen like couple of hours in a week. Hathway is not as solid as Airtel when it comes to uptime.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 3, 2015)

Good work  [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] . Can you in future ditch the Flash player and go for HTML5 based player?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice work @sam9s .


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Good work  [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] . Can you in future ditch the Flash player and go for HTML5 based player?



mmm nice suggestion I will look in to this .....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2015)

Great work   [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] 

BTW the songs i.e. the tracks are purchased track? I'm asking this because, you have done a great work, I don't want you to get into any trouble with legal issues of broadcasting (pirated) tracks as you have now opened this up to the whole world.

Also, I'm not sure if these tracks are legally purchased then also can we broadcast.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2015)

yes yes all songs are MP3 that I have bought, few purchased online, and few ripped of from CDs ......


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2015)

sam9s said:


> yes yes all songs are MP3 that I have bought, few purchased online, and few ripped of from CDs ......



Yeah, I just wanted to make sure, that you don't get involved in any legal issues due to this.


----------



## icebags (Jul 4, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah, I just wanted to make sure, that you don't get involved in any legal issues due to this.



purchased for personal uses from original media, he may still need broadcasting / public playing license.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2015)

icebags said:


> purchased for personal uses from original media, he may still need broadcasting / public playing license.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Buying music for listening on our own and broadcasting is different story altogether.


----------



## icebags (Jul 4, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Buying music for listening on our own and broadcasting is different story altogether.



would have been better if he uploaded popular covers by him, or may be friends. i m sure some of the guitarists here will be happy to publish their music in sam9 station. 

copyright is a b, simply put. :/


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2015)

Below answers few concerns ..

*wiki.live365.com/pmwiki.php?n=Broadcasting.KeepingYourBroadcastLegal


----------



## icebags (Jul 5, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Below answers few concerns ..
> 
> *wiki.live365.com/pmwiki.php?n=Broadcasting.KeepingYourBroadcastLega  l



from the above link 

*i.imgur.com/ACEoD32.png?2


----------

